

Ask HN: How to make TechCrunch talk about my startup? - ahmedaly

Hello,
I am going to launch a new startup within 2 weeks, and I need to know how to let guys at TechCrunch talk about it in their articles?<p>And can I list my startup there with a description about it?<p>I see that Tech Chrunch and other IT talks are supporting Ycombinator startups all the time, so I am seeking the same marketing support.<p>Do they get money? How much? and how to reach them?<p>Thanks so much in advance.
======
md1515
I don't want to ignore this because I'd truly like to help you out. The truth
is, there is no surefire way to "make" Tech Crunch write about your startup.
There are literally hundreds of startups that want coverage and typically it
is difficult...very difficult.

Don't offer money or incentives to TC writers (or any writers). That is
insulting them. Getting coverage will come from relationships. Mark Suster has
an excellent article about developing relationships for getting funded,
coverage, etc. It isn't going to happen in a day. Good luck, but don't waste
your time trying to bribe them.

------
trailsix
Here is another good article about getting your site out there. It includes
info about getting it on TechCrunch. The post is from Feb 2011 so it should
still be relevant. I was searching for similar information the other day,
which is how I found the article in the first place. I submitted my site to
TechCrunch two days ago and I'm waiting to hear something.

If you want to go directly to the submission page:
<http://techcrunch.com/contact/>

For the entire article: [http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/02/08/how-to-get-
your-first-...](http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/02/08/how-to-get-your-
first-1000-users/)

------
kieftrav
The more important question is "Why do you want TC to cover you?" Does your
target audience read TC? If not, you shouldn't bother.

Get your product in front of your target customer. Get some relevant blogger
to cover you. Cold call potential customers and buy them lunch in exchange for
trying out your product.

Getting coverage in TC should be a means to an end - getting your message out
to your customers, helping with credibility/recruiting, etc. TC coverage
shouldn't be viewed as an end in itself. Getting customers to love your
product - and be willing to pay for it - is much more worth your time.

------
profitbaron
Build a good app/site that people want. You won't get coverage if it isn't
good or is essentially a clone.

If your app/site is good then here is a good article for you to start with:
[http://jasonlbaptiste.com/featured-articles/how-i-pitched-
te...](http://jasonlbaptiste.com/featured-articles/how-i-pitched-techcrunch-
and-13-ways-to-get-press-when-you-launch-your-startup/)

Remember TechCrunch coverage does not mean that your startup will be
successful and if they don't cover you it doesn't mean you won't be successful
either. What is _important_ is building a good app/site that people want.

With regards to offering them money etc... NO. Daniel Brusilovsky was fired
from TechCrunch over a bribe attempt -
[http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/05/techcrunch-daniel-
brusilov...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/05/techcrunch-daniel-brusilovsky/)
\- and this isn't a route you should be looking to go down. Although, if you
are looking for paid reviews of your website/app which does not mean they will
be nice about your app and they are also disclosed that they are a paid review
- there are several websites that will connect you with bloggers that will do
this for you.

Remember the _important_ thing which is building a good app/site that people
want and if you do that, not only will you get coverage but you will get
users.

